# Cite d'Europe



## Kontiki (Apr 10, 2018)

Got here this morning intending to have the day here then on the train in the morning. Just got back from shopping around 11:00am so still getting sorted when a load of refugees came wandering past, one of them opened the door but walked away with his mates laughing as he went. Normally we come in & lock the door when we are on a car park but on this occasion I hadn't. There must have been about 10 of them wandering past, hate to think what could have happened if they had forced the way into the van. Never had a problem parking here before but would advise always keeping your door locked if you are here.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 10, 2018)

We called in there once many years back and there was loads of them hanging about / loitering all over the place.

They didn`t bother us but the wife was actually frightened so we left immediately and have never returned.

Now it`s either Wissant, Watten or Hondschoote the night before we sail back depending on the direction we are coming from.


----------



## alcam (Apr 10, 2018)

Still park in Calais centre never any problems .


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 10, 2018)

Will be at Cite tomorrow for the umpteenth time, never had any bother.  You could have been in a service station in the uk and the same team of lads passed by.  Just go with your own feelings and move on if not happy


----------



## redhand (Apr 10, 2018)

shortcircuit said:


> Will be at Cite tomorrow for the umpteenth time, never had any bother.  You could have been in a service station in the uk and the same team of lads passed by.  Just go with your own feelings and move on if not happy



This does put it into perspective and i would probably prefer to be in the situation with the immigrants rather than local yoofs  but we do feel vunerable


----------



## Snapster (Apr 10, 2018)

A couple of years ago we were just coming out of the pet reception centre and the dog started sniffing under the back of the van. I looked underneath and there was a young lad hanging onto the rear chassis.
We went off when I challenged him, but it did make me think of the awful risks these people take.
I am sure Cite Europe is safe but I would never stay there when there are dozens of nice quiet rural Aires within an hours drive of Calais.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 11, 2018)

Snapster said:


> I am sure Cite Europe is safe but I would never stay there when there are dozens of nice quiet rural Aires within an hours drive of Calais.


I agree entirely with that, after driving a few thousand miles on your trip even a couple of hours drive away you get a lovely quiet evening so why take the risk


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 11, 2018)

Stopped a few times there never been bothered.


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 11, 2018)

In Cite at moment and no signs of any undesirables of any nationality.  This is an excellent stop as so convenient for tunnel and ferry. Anyway getting the supplies in and off south.


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 11, 2018)

I've stopped there many times in the past, usually its because we've booked an early crossing & we've never had a problem. When going through passport control at the tunnel the guy asked if it was just the two of us, the wife told the guy about somebody opening the door & he said that the problems at Calais are ass bad as ever they just don't get reported. His advice is don't stay anywhere near Calais. While nothing happened except somebody opening the door it does make you realise how vulnerable you are. We are a couple of pensioners & if a couple of guys pushed their way into the van we could be in real danger.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 11, 2018)

There are a number of options within easy distance of Calais. I wouldn't dream of stopping the night and it is the only place where I always ensure all the doors are locked when driving through.

Not worth taking a chance in my view.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 11, 2018)

I've overnighted there many times (25x), mostly completely uneventful occasions, 2 or 3 times I have 
witnessed a few prospective migrants lurking in the trees and just once someone trying a caravan door, 
but not forcibly. Some of the much vaunted aires in the locality are not necessarily crime free, reports of
the odd burglary, and racked bikes being nicked aren't rare. Which of these venues is the riskiest? who knows.
What I do know is that some motor wilding motor caravanners seem to worry a tad too much, even staying home 
may not be the safer alternative, judging by the recent experience of a 78 year old codger.

The things in favour of Cite Europe are, cop shop nearby, random vehicle patrols by various authorities
mainly due to close proximity of the Tunnel. and a bourne at the Carrefour fuel station. The possible €7 aire
fee saved, buys you a couple of coffees and a croissant over the road.


----------



## alcam (Apr 11, 2018)

Byronic said:


> I've overnighted there many times (25x), mostly completely uneventful occasions, 2 or 3 times I have
> witnessed a few prospective migrants lurking in the trees and just once someone trying a caravan door,
> but not forcibly. Some of the much vaunted aires in the locality are not necessarily crime free, reports of
> the odd burglary, and racked bikes being nicked aren't rare. Which of these venues is the riskiest? who knows.
> ...



Worry.a tad too much you say !?!?!?
Wtf gave you that impression ?


----------



## spigot (Apr 12, 2018)

***** said:


> We much prefer an aire with some kind of nice view, rather than a commercial industrial estate.
> The same goes for lay-by's, we won't use them!
> Done far too much of industrial estates during my trucking days:sad:



I too don’t understand why folk want to stay on an Industrial estate when there’s plenty of attractive options within an easy drive of Calais.

Perhaps they are  “Campsite Dwellers”  frightened of the  “Great Outdoors”.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 12, 2018)

spigot said:


> I too don’t understand why folk want to stay on an Industrial estate when there’s plenty of attractive options within an easy drive of Calais.
> 
> Perhaps they are  “Campsite Dwellers”  frightened of the  “Great Outdoors”.


as

We always stayed at Cite Europe when we arrived as it would be after midnight & we wanted to shop first thing in the morning & then set up. Regular patrols etc. & never saw any trouble. We did have someone find an immigrant crouched in his scooter on the rack but there was no aggro. We have seen people looking under vans etc. but again no aggro. We usually stopped on the way back too for an early chunnel departure.

What is a campsite? Never stayed on one ever.


----------



## Wully (Apr 12, 2018)

Stayed there on Tuesday night wife wanted to do some shopping beforesetting off home on an early train so handy spot for that but otherwise I wouldn’t use it  there must have been 20 vans parked up never seen anyone lurking or looking around but funny thing happened at uk boarder check at tunnel the emigration guy who checked passports asked where we spent last night when I told him he came back with a load of crap about people being gassed in vans on city Europe car park and the 20 migrants that might be in my garage I told him there was no room for 20 migrants as my garage was full of beer and wine he was not happy.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 12, 2018)

alcam said:


> Worry.a tad too much you say !?!?!?
> Wtf gave you that impression ?



Oh just a few signs, such as parking a metre away in a vast near empty space,  the tap
on the door with the inevitable 'are you staying overnight,'  less an impression more an actuality. 

Nothing wrong with someone asking the question 'is it safe to overnight here'. To which the
only definitive answer can be is 'well it was last night, and may well be so tonight'.
Unless that is, you've inherited the DNA of Nostradamus.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 15, 2018)

I have never liked Citi Europe not for staying or shopping, and I most certainly would never leave the MH unattended there, even during the day. In the present climate my preference would be to stay away from any channel port overnight.


----------



## Shockingdog (Apr 15, 2018)

*Opps...... that’s funny !!*

The only problem we have had at City Europe is when parked up and about to go shopping,  I pressed the key pad to set the van alarm and a van about twenty yards away bleeped and flashed. That’s funny said the other half do it again !! I did and the same van bleeped and flashed !! Same make of van (Swift ) but a posher version !! It’s the only time it’s ever happened I thought all alarms had a unique code but apparently not?


----------



## spigot (Apr 15, 2018)

Shockingdog said:


> The only problem we have had at City Europe is when parked up and about to go shopping,  I pressed the key pad to set the van alarm and a van about twenty yards away bleeped and flashed. That’s funny said the other half do it again !! I did and the same van bleeped and flashed !! Same make of van (Swift ) but a posher version !! It’s the only time it’s ever happened I thought all alarms had a unique code but apparently not?



You could have nipped in & had a good old theive-up!


----------



## Byronic (Apr 16, 2018)

Not a surprise really, Swift.........reputation for water leaks why not alarm security leaks ?  
I suspect Russian involvement, are Swifts made near Salisbury?


----------

